# LA SUV account for sale no truck or tcp



## uberLAsuv (Aug 11, 2015)

Über suv / Black account new
No vehicle or tcp just account

Taking offers
This account has never been used
Uber stopped issuing LA SUV account 
Make money right away if you have a truck and valid permits

I can't afford a truck at the moment, year is coming to an end and now require 2013 model


----------



## Mambaman (Oct 8, 2017)

Hey did you sell your SUV account?


----------

